# Sargentini  kiejtése



## franknagy

Az első szótaggal nincs probléma. _A másodikat már hallottam G-vel, H-val és DZS-vel is._


----------



## Torontal

A zavart gondolom az okozza az erőben, hogy a hölgy olasz családnévvel rendelkező holland. A "dzs" az olaszos kiejtés lenne, a "g" a magyaros, a "h"-val pedig a holland " krákogós" /ɣ/ hangot próbálják meg imitálni? Persze úgy kéne kiejteni, ahogy ő maga is használja (nem tudom, hogy hogyan, meg kell kérdezni őt...). 

A poszt többi része... WTF?


----------



## AndrasBP

Megtaláltam a név anyanyelvi, holland kiejtését a forvo.com honlapon.
Judith Sargentini családja már hat generáció óta Hollandiában él, így nevét hollandosan ejtik, "kemény h" hanggal, kb. mint a német "Buch" szóban.


----------



## Zsanna

Ez a jelenség engem is idegesít, de főleg az, amit okának vélek: a hivatalos tv, rádió bemondók valószínűleg semmilyen instrukciót nem kapnak a helyes kiejtésre vonatkozólag. Ennek okára ne térjünk ki itt, mert (sajnos) nem nyelvi probléma.

P.S. Frank, nem láttam kérdést az eredeti hozzászólásodban. A gondolatolvasást kár lenne másoktól elvárni.


----------



## francisgranada

Azt hiszem, ez egy örök probléma .... Ha pl. egy francia elnököt _Sarkozy_nek hívnak, vagy egy USA-beli várost _San Diego_nak, akkor mindig probléma lesz a kiejtésük .... Nekem személyszerint nehezemre esik a [sarko'zi] vagy a [sen'diegou] kiejtés ... A _Brzezinskit _is spontán lengyelül ejtem (nem is tudom, hogy kell "amerikaiul" ...).  

Ad absurdum: ha egy amerikait _Kovács_-nak vagy _Szűcs_-nek hívnak, akkor ezeket _koveks_-nek és _sjuks_-nek kell kiejteni? ...

Nem ellenkezem, csak saját magamból kiindulva érzékelem a problémát ...


----------



## AndrasBP

francisgranada said:


> Ad absurdum: ha egy amerikait _Kovács_-nak vagy _Szűcs_-nek hívnak, akkor ezeket _koveks_-nek és _sjuks_-nek kell kiejteni? ...


Szerintem egy név "forrásnyelvét" anyanyelvként beszélő ember mindig fenntarthatja magának a jogot, hogy az "eredeti" kiejtést használja, még akkor is, ha a név viselője már nem így ejti. Ha magyarul beszélek, én is mindig "sárközy"-t mondok, de ha angolul (pl. franciákkal), akkor nem.

A "Kovács" amerikai kiejtését is csak angol beszédben használnám, hogy megértsenek.


----------



## Encolpius

AndrasBP said:


> ... Ha magyarul beszélek, én is mindig "sárközy"-t mondok, de ha angolul (pl. franciákkal), akkor nem.




A saját vezetéknevem is máskeppen ejtendő magyarul és csehül, soha senkit sem kényszerítettem, és nem is kényszerítnék itt, hogy magyarosan ejtsék a nevem, és én se ejtettem soha magyarul a nevem itt. Minek a bonyodalom?
Értelmes ember integrálódik az új környezetébe és úgy ejti, ahogy a többiek.


----------



## Zsanna

Ez a könnyebb eset, Encolpius.
Nekem bonyolultabb volt, mert x országban én y nemzetiségű voltam, de z családnévvel (a férjem után, aki mellesleg nem is beszéli a z nyelvet, hanem egy a-t, mondjuk).
Egyébként a fenti kérdésre visszatérve én igazából nem bonyolítanám nagyon. Pontosan mivel pl. az angolul beszélők a Kovács nevet úgy ejtenék, ahogy (tudják), mi meg úgy ejthetjük ezt az egyébként világszinten ismeretlen nevet, ahogy nekünk kényelmes és egyszerűbb. (G-vel.)


----------



## AndrasBP

Időközben egy holland anyanyelvű fórumtársunk egy másik topikban átírta fonetikusan a név helyi kiejtését, íme:
[jydɪt sɑɻχɛntini]

Tehát ha az autentikus kiejtésre törekszünk, a keresztnevet is hollandosan kellene ejtenünk:* "Jüdit" *


----------



## Torontal

Csavar a történetben, a legutóbbi HVG-ben van egy interjú a hölggyel, ott azt írják, hogy ő olaszosan, "dzs"-vel ejti a nevét.


----------



## AndrasBP

Ez elég meglepő, mert egy októberi, holland nyelvű videóban ő maga a hollandos kiejtési változattal mutatkozik be, azaz kemény, reszelős "h"-val.
Lehet, hogy azóta tért vissza a családi gyökerekhez, és egyben az olaszos "dzs"-hez?


----------



## francisgranada

Egy gondolat, ami nem kimondottan nyelvi kérdés.

Ha valaki "büszke" az eredetére, az talán igyekszik a saját nevét lehetőleg "eredetiül" kiejteni. Például egy _Pallavicini _őrgróf  (olasz arisztokrata család Magyarországon letelepedett sarja) lehet, hogy bemutatkozáskor az utolsó előtti szótagra teszi a hangsúlyt és az "a" magánhogzót nem ejti "magyarosan", hanem rövid _á_-ként.

Más kérdés a praktikus szempont vagyis az érthetőség. Egy személyes tapasztalatom: olasz barátaim (nem csak ők)  _Kassa _város nevét a szlovák _Košice _alakjában ismerik, de nem _kosice_-nek ejtik, hanem  k.b. _kózicse_-nek.  Ez érthető, de ha olaszokkal beszék, akkor spontán én is _kózicse_-t mondok ...


----------

